# E-bay member/cabe member?



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2016)

Is ivrjhnsn oh the cabe? That's his name on e-bay.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes, it's his cabe name too.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 30, 2016)

Maybe


----------



## jkent (Oct 30, 2016)

I wish we had a Stickey thread with all Cabe members Ebay names.
I think it would be very helpful contacting people from Ebay and everyone would know whom their talking to.
Just a thought,
Jkent


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 30, 2016)

I will be the first on the list
CABE  frankster41
EBAY  frankster41
I use the same name for both. I'm not trying to hide anything.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bentwoody66 here, sixxsixxgirl on e-bay


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2016)

CABE    stoney
EBAY    stoneydog


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 30, 2016)

CABE - mickeyc
EBAY - indian44


----------



## jkent (Oct 30, 2016)

Cabe - JKent
EBay - wheelsoftime00


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 30, 2016)

Schwinnguyinohio. Cabe                            
Katiesmomcat  eBay


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2016)

Cabe name Joe Buffardi
Ebay name joeshifter10


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ebay-names.45708/


----------



## bikiba (Oct 31, 2016)

been done 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ebay-names.45708/page-2


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Cabe name - Catfish

ebay name - Catfish46


----------



## jkent (Oct 31, 2016)

I understand that it has been partially done in the past but my main thing was to make 1 thread a sticky with as many names as possible to make things easier to find.
JKent


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 31, 2016)

Plus new members since the last time.


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 31, 2016)

It would be nice for a registry to alphabetically list the names.  Almost like the old members list. Where you could enter the cabe name or ebay name and it would give the info.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

This list will realy only be good for knowing the seller. It sucks that you can no longer see the bidder IDs.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> This list will realy only be good for knowing the seller. It sucks that you can no longer see the bidder IDs.



Totally agree


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 31, 2016)

Detroitbike for both


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Cabe-pantmaker
Ebay-texasgigolothundersnake



lol


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 5, 2016)

Cabe: Bikermaniac
eBay: Bikermaniac


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 6, 2016)

of course I clicked to see what genius thought of this first...


----------

